# Houston Did We Have A Problem?



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Has Outbackers been down or was it just me? I didn't notice any new paint on the walls. Just curious, don't seem to hear much of what is going on anymore.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Y-Guy said:


> Has Outbackers been down or was it just me? I didn't notice any new paint on the walls. Just curious, don't seem to hear much of what is going on anymore.


Not down today, may just be your connection. As for news, there is none, just motoring along.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Working fine for me Steve....


----------

